# Anyone have any pictures I can play with?



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm bored outta my mind lol so thought I'd see if any of you had pics you'd like done.. Free of charge, just do them for fun and to keep me from going insane when I'm away from my horses.. If so, let me know!


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 19, 2007)

you can work with our pictures.could you design something with all three studs.Also touch them up. Thanks


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## MBhorses (Aug 19, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


>


wow

thanks alot.Very nice of you to do this for us. Thank again.

Looks great.Is it okay if I use this?

We have been trying to think of a way to have the horses paint or something for our website.

melissa


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

You can use it!


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 19, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> You can use it!


Thanks I pm you as well.

thanks again,

melissa

ps your appy colt is very pretty.



:


----------



## ponyboi09 (Aug 19, 2007)

you are more than welcoem to use any of ours on our site

I have some others but i cant get them to post...

our website is www.gwillikersminis.com have fun with these, it doesnt matter to me how or what you do with them, surprises are fun

Will


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 19, 2007)

same for our site listed below

I would love to see a surprise too

I wish I had better pictures of our SR. stallion I have to seriously work on that

Thanks

Lori


----------



## Steph G (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a mother and son that I would like to be put together somehow in a picture. They look very much alike, but she died in labor. Their big horses though.

If you are still looking for some to do let me know and I will email the pics to you. I don't know how to post, but you can post it when you're finished if you want.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

MBHorses, here's your girls:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

Will here's your boy!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

Eagles Ring, here's some for you.. Your pics were tooooooo cute/precious to make a collage, so I just added some effects/borders


----------



## ponyboi09 (Aug 19, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!!! wow thank you SOOOO much!!!

I'm going to put that on my site if it is ok with you?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

You're very welcome! lol


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks so much Christina

they are really cute

Lori


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

> I'm going to put that on my site if it is ok with you?


Yep! Fine with me!


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 19, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> MBHorses, here's your girls:


:new_shocked: WOW

Looks Great. Thanks so much.I am so happy with this.It look wonderful.Would you do our fillies as well if you have time. You are doing a great job on everyone. How are you doing this?What program are you using.? I wish I could do this. I took some pictures today. If you want to work with them.

thanks again,

melissa


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

Sure I can work with the fillies too..

I'm using Microsoft Picture It.. I just cut the pictures out and then add the effects etc I want to the pic and then paste onto a background.. It takes a lot of time to get the hang of cutting the horses out, but once you've done a few it's much easier and the hardest part becomes arranging the pics and finding the right background lol


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 19, 2007)

we want to share a few photos with you.We could not decide with one we like the best of the pinto mare and her 2007 filly.Can you have us decide thanks?



















































star our filly who was so sick with joint illness below bay mini


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

Hands down the first pic of the pinto mare and foal.. toooo cute!


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 19, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Hands down the first pic of the pinto mare and foal.. toooo cute!


Thanks The first one is my favorite as well. We took about 300 photos today of minis foals and mares.

The pinto mare and black filly did the best.

melissa


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

Steph G, here's your picture..


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 19, 2007)

*Lucky-C-Acres-Minis,*

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: *WOW WOW*

*You are doing a great job. I wish I could do that.*


----------



## Cara (Aug 19, 2007)

do waht ever you like :bgrin thanks



:


----------



## SirenFarms (Aug 19, 2007)

could u make somthing with pics of my two horses? i cant figure out how to work the microsoft thingie 

Dell Tera's Long Term #2











Triple C's Mikey's Little Harley Moon











thanks So much!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

MBhorses here's your fillies:






I'm working on a mare one for Eagles Ring and then I'll get the two new posts of pics..



:


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Aug 19, 2007)

We would love it if you would like to make something with our pictures. I am not very good with pictures, so we don't have anything like that. www.andromedafarm.com. I would be honored to see what you can do with any of our photos.


----------



## Steph G (Aug 19, 2007)

OMG!!! :new_shocked: I think I'm going to cry. You couldn't have done a better job. I LOVE the background and how Lily is kinda faded out. It's as if she's really looking down on him from heaven. And now seeing them side by side I can really see how closely they match. She really left her mark on him.

I hope you continue doing this in the future. I would love matching pictures once he's broke. You truly have a gift and it's great that you share it.


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 19, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> MBhorses here's your fillies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:new_shocked: :new_shocked: oh boy oh boy,

My daughter loves it as well. Three of the fillies are hers. The pinto,grey and silver dapple. I feel honor for you doing this for us. Thank you so much. We love to see someone like you fix our photos up.

thanks again,


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 19, 2007)

Christine I didn't realize so many of my mares pictures were from far away

A& LMs Rompin Codys Chera Pooh
















Wolfpens Painted Lace











Emerys Mystic Morning






Ima Kute Bond











Squires Montana Foxy Illusion






RF Bars Warrior Princess
















Lori


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

Siren Farms here's yours: (wasn't sure if you wanted the horses together or seperately, so I put them together.. if you want them seperate let me know..)






horse_chick here's yours:








> OMG!!! I think I'm going to cry. You couldn't have done a better job. I LOVE the background and how Lily is kinda faded out. It's as if she's really looking down on him from heaven. And now seeing them side by side I can really see how closely they match. She really left her mark on him.
> I hope you continue doing this in the future. I would love matching pictures once he's broke. You truly have a gift and it's great that you share it.


Glad you liked it... I was trying to figure out just how to put them together but once I saw the pics and the resemblance it came easily..



: I'd be more than happy to do another once he's broke..



> oh boy oh boy,
> My daughter loves it as well. Three of the fillies are hers. The pinto,grey and silver dapple. I feel honor for you doing this for us. Thank you so much. We love to see someone like you fix our photos up.
> 
> thanks again,


You're very welcome!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

Andromeda:


----------



## Cara (Aug 19, 2007)

I can post more pics??


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

Eagles Ring here's your girls








> I can post more pics??


Sure, might be better to email them to me that way they don't get looked over on here though..



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks so much Christina

I love it !! wow great work

with the pictures I had to work with I know they made it hard

Thanks again

Lori


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

You're welcome!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's he link for my pictures. If you still have time to do one more...  I would love to see what you can come up with. I only have the two minis a mare and the stud colt...

Mare is Little Cowboys Millennium Girl and the colt is Sam Hill Flutes Rhythm N Rhyme

Sorry for all the other pictures in there I use that one account for everything...

photobucket pictures

Thanks,

Kourtney


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 19, 2007)

Feel free to leave a post or email me with pics.. I'm headed to bed for the night (8 am class in the morning yikes!) but I'll be able to work on them tomorrow and throughout the week!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 20, 2007)

Ahh is that link not working...I am not sure which ones to go with but you can play with whatever ones you want...


----------



## SirenFarms (Aug 20, 2007)

OMG! that is SO neat! i love it! could u do one of both of them jumping together over Siren Farms in Big letters with the lighting back ground with their names next to them? GOOD JOB!


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 20, 2007)

: great job on all the horses. :bgrin


----------



## BeckyG (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Lucky-C,

Just wanted to say again (follow-up to a prior/separate thread)....... I am Sooooooo impressed with your work!!!!

It is not only your technique, but your creative/artistic abiltities.

And..... I still think your pictures would look just AWSOME on T-shirts!!!!

-Becky


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 20, 2007)

> Hey Lucky-C,Just wanted to say again (follow-up to a prior/separate thread)....... I am Sooooooo impressed with your work!!!!
> 
> It is not only your technique, but your creative/artistic abiltities.
> 
> ...


hehe thanks! Really appreciate it.. They're a lot of fun.. Maybe I could get into the T-shirts in the future.. I'd love to get into the magazine/Journal ads too



:


----------



## Willow Glen (Aug 20, 2007)

Please can you do my boy PLEASE PLEASE my stud name is willow glen and my boys name is Highnoon Dj please please,











Not very good pics so hope ya can do sumthing,

Thanks

Can I be cheeky and ask ya to do my other boy Willow glen monarch flyte of spots his pics arnt very good of him so just pic which ones ya want to use











http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa100/m...ld/DSC01264.jpg


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Aug 20, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Andromeda:



Christina, they are gorgeous. I cannot thank you enough. Exceptional Work.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Aug 21, 2007)

I might have a few pics in a couple days for you to fix up im going to see if i can get a good pic of my cremello and another of my colt and then when i can ill get a pic of the 4 new mares we finaly got and then ill get a few old pics and we can combine them into one and then ill see what my mom thinks. I like what your doing they are pretty fabulus.


----------



## SHANA (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi, if you want you can go to my website and do one of my 3 mini stallions, saying Stallions of SPH Miniatures with their names near their photos. Also you could do one of my 2 arabian mares together with their names saying the arabian mares of SPH Arabians. Thanks!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Aug 21, 2007)

feel free to look at my site. www.truejoyminiatures.com


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 23, 2007)

If you still want to you can make one of my mares, here's my photobucket account link- http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r275/plutomica/, any pictures of them on there, I like surprises! :bgrin


----------

